# learn arabic in alexandria



## cherrybrit (May 19, 2013)

hi everyone,

i'm new here so hello.

i will be moving to alexandria in 2 weeks. does anyone know of any good arabic schools that teach fus'ha arabic?

thank you in advance.


----------

